# اشفينى يارب فاشفى



## ميرنا (20 يناير 2006)

*اشفينى يارب فاشفى*


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*

*امين
استجب با رب
وارحم ضعفنا
ميرسى حبيبتى على الصلاة الرائعة*


----------



## Meriamty (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*



اميييييين 

صلاه جميلة جدا يا ميرنا ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*

أمين يا رب
وشكرا ميرنا
على الصلاة الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## استفانوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*

في غاية الروعة
مشكورة عزيزتي​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*



جيلان قال:


> *امين*
> *استجب با رب*
> *وارحم ضعفنا*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى على الصلاة الرائعة*


 
ميرسى يا جوجو ​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*



Meriamty قال:


> اميييييين ​
> صلاه جميلة جدا يا ميرنا ربنا يباركك ​


ميرسى يا مريم الغريبة بتطلعو مواضيع نازلة من بدرى اوى ​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*



وليم تل قال:


> أمين يا رب
> 
> وشكرا ميرنا
> على الصلاة الجميلة
> ...


العفو يا وليم اى خدمة ​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*



استفانوس قال:


> في غاية الروعة
> 
> مشكورة عزيزتي​


 
انتا الاروع استاذنا فريد ​


----------



## vetaa (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*

جميله خالص يا مييرنا
وبحبها الصوره دى انا

شكرا يا غاليه


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*

_أمـــــــــــــــــــين

اشفى كل مريض_​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*



vetaa قال:


> جميله خالص يا مييرنا
> وبحبها الصوره دى انا
> 
> شكرا يا غاليه


 يا قمر متغلاش عليك ​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*



totty قال:


> _أمـــــــــــــــــــين_​
> 
> 
> _اشفى كل مريض_​


امين توتى ​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*



ميرنا قال:


>




*امين يارب 
ربنا يعوضط ويشفيكى يابنتى*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*

امــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــن

شكرا على روعة الصلاة​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اشفينى يارب فاشفى*

حلو خالص ربنا يباركك


----------

